# Saga II guitars



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone know places that have them? I have an acoustic made by them and a guitarist from this band I saw last Saturday has a Les Paul with a Floyd.


----------



## Alpal (Apr 7, 2021)

Saga electric guitar is not to coming right


----------



## Alpal (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Alpal (Apr 7, 2021)

Looking for in fo on it I know it’s from around 1970


----------

